# December 13 Floater Trip 2 Crew Needed



## Cliff Holubec (Jan 22, 2006)

We have a December 13, 2008 Floater Charter (Saturday am --- Monday am) reserved with Captain John Brennan on the Pelican.

We are seeking 2 additional crew for a total of 12 on board.

Looking for the right guys who are team players / willing to work together / hook and land every possible fish in cooperative effort with each other.

No Complainers / Winers / Lone Rangers.

Fishing plan will be:

Leave docks around Saturday 6:00 am Return Monday morning 6:00 am
Get in bunks and get some sleep --- to be on game when bite is on! 

Make Bait------make Amber Jack stop on way out

Reach Floater BEFORE DARK --- set up troll --- check out current / wind / hopefully get Tuna to the boat.

Set up drift and begin jigging / chunking / top water (IN COORDINATION AS A TEAM) ONE FOR ALL AND ALL FOR ONE.

Fish all Night (NO SLEEPING WHILE THE BITE IS ON)

In trips past we have often had boxes full and headed home by (before) daylight.

If not, let John direct us to day time bite. Then return to Floater for second half night of fishing for Tuna before heading in.

IF INTERESTED PM ME FOR DETAILS AND COSTS.

Cliff


----------



## snarfer35 (Nov 1, 2007)

Pm sent


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Sounds like a blast. Hopefully the weather cooperates. If the weather happens to be nice, I'll be out there too. 

Have fun,
Brandon


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

PM sent.


----------

